# Privet



## popsie (Nov 29, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with privet for smoking? It's plentiful on my property, small, easy to cut, and I want it gone anyway. I am not worried about ruining a batch of meat, but I don't want toxins.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 29, 2014)

Buy some Machetes ,invite over a bunch of friends , get them drunk and point them toward the problem and have a Bonfire... easy and free 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Or , a guaranteed solution , invite a local Biker club over for free beer and set them free... nothing left...


----------



## ssorllih (Nov 29, 2014)

Cut and dry a little and try it. Privet is first cousin to lilac.


----------



## trickyputt (Nov 29, 2014)

Additional Common Names: Privet, Amur, Wax-leaf
Scientific Name: Ligustrum vulgare
Family: Oleaceae
Toxicity: Toxic to Dogs, Toxic to Cats, Toxic to Horses
Toxic Principles: Terpenoid glycosides
Clinical Signs: Gastrointestinal upset (most common), incoordination, increased heart rate, death (rare).


----------



## popsie (Nov 29, 2014)

Seems as though the prudent cautious thing to do is to use something else.  The saying in aviation is, "There are no old, bold pilots."


----------



## trickyputt (Nov 29, 2014)

I heard walnut give people a reaction also but I dont know why. I would believe however, that if you reduced the privet into lump charcoal, the removal of the organic material would render it harmless, but I dont actually know, and would have to read more on the Terpenoid glycosides.


----------

